# Slingshot vs Bow



## Chief AJ

With this Chief AJ slingshot rig the 72 year old "Top Shot" (History Ch) shooter, Chief AJ will out fish Compound bows shooting the jumping carp out of the air on the Illinois River at the end of July for the outdoor TV show Anything Wild.


----------



## masonrat

Different arrow rest on this picture?
I have been thinking about getting one of your slingshots but I have a few questions.
How fast can the bands be replaced in the field? 
Draw weight at 28" is around 35lbs?
How far can the tubes be safely drawn?
Can I shoot feathers or vanes? Looks like to me the arrow rest would tear up vanes.
Does the muzzy safety slide hit on the arrow rest?
The arrow rest has one prong longer than the others can this be switched for right and left hand? 
How much noise does the slingshot make compared to my recurve? White tail will jump the string sometimes.
What is the speed of the slingshot with a aluminum or carbon arrow?
What spine of arrow?
Do you have a way to coat the arrow rest to reduce the noise made when drawing an arrow across it? White tail deer get jumpy when they hear metal on metal.
How well is the spring on the arrow rest holding up to dirt, blood, and fish scales? 
What is the average number of shots you are getting out of your black bands?

Just a few questions before I make a purchase.


----------



## Chief AJ

Chief AJ here in Tuscola, IL and I was really putting it on the young men in the Anything Wild TV crew. In photo is a custom modle but it did not work as well as the HFX out of the box. The Stainless Steel spring loaded arrow rest works better and can be used with a "Saftey Slid" on the fish arrow. Some people put a little black tape on arrow rest to cut out all noise. With carbon arrow this in not nessary. My 12 year old Grandson, JV, drew back all that his little arms could which was about 19" and He sot through a pig, on Video which can be seen http://www.newnsa.org Also I just up a video where you can see a real shot in the field and see the bands coming back. For big game I shoot feathers. I am LH and the arrow rest can be turned for RH or LH, but once you master the HFX it does not matter much about this. I shoot all wood, al, carbon, fiberglass arrows. For big game a 28" Carbon with 100gr muzzy and I get 205fps. Chris Stanley on Video shot 11" into a big Feral Hog and cut heart intwo. 
Glenn shots clear thur big fish. Now Glenn does shoot double tubes sometimes for quick shots and only pulls back 5". OK out of the black tubes I get 850 shots and yes, I get mud, dirt, fish scales and curd on the slingshot and arrow rest and it still works.
Oh, for the upcoming TV show on Jumping Carp I will use out-of-the Box HFX with black tube for I must use the AMS slide for AMS in now our Anything Wild sponoser along with www.slingshotsusa.com 
Now the double tube are not nessaary to take fish and game I use the black as comes in the Boxed set with HFX and 12 min DVD on how to use. 
I mean yesterday July 14 was a big day on the River, cost very little to wade, walk and shoot hundards of time on public river and land, Rend Lake, IL near Benton, IL. What a hoot to Hunt, Shoot and only when you land a fish is it fishing.




At 72 I shoot hard and shoot offten, will be on History Ch "Top Shot" TV show July 25 shooting my Quick Point Red slingshot.
Slingshots got me to Hollywood with a pay ck. AJ



masonrat said:


> Different arrow rest on this picture?
> I have been thinking about getting one of your slingshots but I have a few questions.
> How fast can the bands be replaced in the field?
> Draw weight at 28" is around 35lbs?
> How far can the tubes be safely drawn?
> Can I shoot feathers or vanes? Looks like to me the arrow rest would tear up vanes.
> Does the muzzy safety slide hit on the arrow rest?
> The arrow rest has one prong longer than the others can this be switched for right and left hand?
> How much noise does the slingshot make compared to my recurve? White tail will jump the string sometimes.
> What is the speed of the slingshot with a aluminum or carbon arrow?
> What spine of arrow?
> Do you have a way to coat the arrow rest to reduce the noise made when drawing an arrow across it? White tail deer get jumpy when they hear metal on metal.
> How well is the spring on the arrow rest holding up to dirt, blood, and fish scales?
> What is the average number of shots you are getting out of your black bands?
> 
> Just a few questions before I make a purchase.


----------



## masonrat

Thanks Chief AJ for your answers. 205 fps that is great for a slingshot shooting arrows my bow does not ever shoot that fast. 
My only other question is how long does it take to change tubes if one was to break in the field.


----------



## NightKnight

I have started watching Top Shot recently. I look forward to seeing you on there!


----------



## jopsa

Chief AJ said:


> For big game I shoot feathers. I am LH and the arrow rest can be turned for RH or LH, but once you master the HFX it does not matter much about this. I shoot all wood, al, carbon, fiberglass arrows. For big game a 28" Carbon with 100gr muzzy and I get 205fps.


205 fps???????????
Sorry, I see just 161 fps... look... your youtube movie... Mister Chief AJ... :
http://www.youtube.c..._embedded#at=83


----------



## haertig

I've got to admit, that is quite the interesting looking device in the picture. Does the reel part just feed line into that container in the back? When shooting, does the line feed out of the container smoothly without deflecting the arrow off target? Or do you use it more like a fly fishing setup, where you don't feed line off the reel when casting - you have a pile of loose line at your feet?


----------



## Mork

It seems Mr AJ is back with his extraordinary claims .I personally tested the HFX out of the box with no modifications.I guess now that Jaybird is no longer around to challenge you to a shootout you reappeared.There were plenty of guys at the ECST that were ready to stand in his stead but Mr AJ conveniently scheduled his own shoot that weekend.To borrow a quote"Slingshots are for shooting balls and Bows are for shooting Arrows."
Oh by the way .You say a bear was killed with a A sling Bow? Please see the required Foot lbs and look at what your HFX's meager output generates.

DRAW WEIGHT AT 28 INCHES ......25 pound
TEST RESULTS:
372 grain arrow......................456 grain arrow ...................559 grain arrow
at 28 inches............................ at 28 inches..........................at 28 inches

Average feet per second three shots for each arrow :

117 fps.........................................115.5fps...................................111.1fps

Foot pounds generated: 
11.31 ft lb........................................13.51 ft lb..................................15.32 ft lb

Below is a chart that is a guide line to the foot pounds needed to take various game taken from a bow web site.
All I can say to conclude is to let your concience be your guide in using this as a weapon for game larger then rabbits.

So, will that be enough? Take a look at Easton's Kinetic Energy Recommendation Chart. Kinetic Energy:Hunting Usage:
< 25 ft. lbs.
Small Game (rabbit, groundhog, etc.)25-41 ft. lbs.
Medium Game (deer, antelope, etc.)42-65 ft. lbs.
Large Game (elk, black bear, wild boar, etc.)> 65 ft. lbs.

For anyone interested this is the formula for testing any projectile whether a steel ball or an arrow.All that is required is a Chrony and a scale to weigh your ammo.

WxVxV
_______________ = FT.LB
450,240

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php...929a72921dd6cb7b56ea1865959&post_return=22055


----------



## Mork

26 August 2010 - 06:52 PM Okay, Here are the results of the Speed testing of the HFX for .....marbles.....steel balls ....and .490 lead.I shot 3 of each.The listed speeds are the average. They were shot holding at a 28 inch draw.

5/8 inch marbles..................................184.1 fps

7/16 inch steel balls............................183.4 fps

1/2 inch steel balls..............................173.6 fps

.490 lead balls......................................165 fps

I still had a problem with the arrow rest jumping back up after each shot.A real pain .
By the way thank you to everyone for the positive comments on the testing of the


----------



## Mork

For the record I would not want to be shot at with an arrow with even even 8 lb of energy.It would sure hurt and that arrow could surely do some type damage.What we are looking at here is the efficiency that a weapon possesses to humanely and quickly dispatch an animal .Any animal.Large or small.It can be a fun toy to play with but for the sake of the animal think before you even consider a slingshot shooting an arrow as a weapon of choice.


----------



## haertig

Mork said:


> It seems Mr AJ is back with his extraordinary claims ... You say a bear was killed with a A sling Bow?


I believe he is talking about a fish here, not a bear. I would not discount that the setup shown would be perfectly adequate for fish (like a carp - the size that is being talked about here). Hunting a bear with a slingshot is felony stupid IMHO, but hunting fish sounds like a very good application to me. I have no doubt that a slingshot can be made powerful enough to take fish, and I am sure there are many individuals who are accurate enough to hit a fish.


----------



## Charles

haertig said:


> It seems Mr AJ is back with his extraordinary claims ... You say a bear was killed with a A sling Bow?


I believe he is talking about a fish here, not a bear. I would not discount that the setup shown would be perfectly adequate for fish (like a carp - the size that is being talked about here). Hunting a bear with a slingshot is felony stupid IMHO, but hunting fish sounds like a very good application to me. I have no doubt that a slingshot can be made powerful enough to take fish, and I am sure there are many individuals who are accurate enough to hit a fish.
[/quote]

He was talking about the 4 legged, hairy, mammal. Check out his website for the story.

http://www.chiefaj.com/

I agree completely that, as you say, it is "felony stupid" to hunt bear with a slingshot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dallasdeadeye

i agree it doesnt have enough power to humanely kill medium size game, but in a survival situation, anything goes. if your starving youll take that shot humane or not.


----------



## John McKean

I think AJ stated this fish shooting better when he originally posted quite a while back and mentioned he was "shooting flying CRAP!"


----------



## shooter452

It's kind of funny (ok...not funny) if you look at the aj site today he is selling his hunting slingshot with super thick grey bands. There is also a video of him trying to prove the legal pull requirement of slingshots as they relate to archery hunting. The two setups he uses are not what he was selling as legit. One setup appears to be his original black bands doubled and that was still fairly slow. In other words he was selling a lie and that's not cool. By doing this he has damaged his credibility as well as the idea of arrow shooting with a slingshot.


----------



## Charles

dallasdeadeye said:


> i agree it doesnt have enough power to humanely kill medium size game, but in a survival situation, anything goes. if your starving youll take that shot humane or not.


Yep ... In a survival situation I would use a .22 rimfire to hunt deer ... but it is not something that I would recommend in ordinary circumstances. In a survival situation you would probably do better with snares anyway. But that is another matter ... To me, the point here is that he is advocating the use of a sling shot and arrows to hunt deer and even bear. For me, personally, I would not do that in ordinary circumstances, as I do not feel that is adequate equipment for the job. But to each his/her own.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Buffalo

I am Felony Stupid. 
Regards Buff


----------



## Buffalo

LOL


----------



## Buffalo

Morl, Charles
I'm not that Stupid. I just have a passion for hunting.
Regards Buff


----------

